# Family Law Attorney here?



## LadyFlynt (Mar 3, 2009)

Wondering if we have any lawyers familiar with family law...particularly related to South Carolina paternity issues. I'm trying to help protect a relative's parental rights and would like to pm for advice. Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 3, 2009)

JC - you should contact ADF. They can likely put you in touch with a SC family law attorney.


----------



## Clay7926 (Mar 11, 2009)

You got a PM.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 12, 2009)

TY!


----------

